# Boden im Schlauchboot



## Angel Ali (28. November 2003)

Hallo Jungs,

ich benutze zum angeln oft ein Schlauchboot. Leider ist dort der Boden durch die Luftkammern wellig und uneben.
Um das lösen will ich ein Brett auf den Boden legen. Meine Frage ist nur, was für ein Material nehme ich da. Es soll stabil, wassertauglich und nicht zu schwer sein. Ebenfals muss es bezahlbar bleiben.

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal so etwas versucht oder einige nützliche Ratschläge parat ??

Gruß und petri heil


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (28. November 2003)

Hi Ali,

erstmal willkommen im Board!

Als Material bietet sich seewasserfestes Sperrholz an, alle Ecken und Kanten schön rundschleifen und dann mit Bootslack streichen. Allerdings: aus welchem Material ist dein Schlauchboot bzw. wer ist der Hersteller? "Richtige Schlauchboote" von Zodiak, Bombard etc. haben meist einen festen oder einen Lattenboden. Und bei Booten der Badebootklasse (Fishhunter etc.) hätte ich eher Bedenken, ob du mit dem Boden das Material kaputt scheuerst.

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## THD (28. November 2003)

Hallo Angel Ali,

Rald aus Kiel hat Recht, ich bin mir aber sicher, er meint verleimtes Sperrholz, das mit den Ecken und dem Lack ist sehr wichtig.
Auch solltes du darauf achten, dass die Platte(n) im nichtaufgeblasenem Zusand sehr gut in die Ecken zwichen den seitlichen und der unteren Luftkammer passen.

Gruß TD


----------



## Albatros (28. November 2003)

Und dann gibbet da auch noch wasserfeste Siebdruckplatte welche man verwenden kann. Serienmäßig bei den Schlauchbooten wird meist das Bootsbausperrholz AW 100 verwandt. Vielleicht mal beim Tischler nachfragen, ob der sowas besorgen kann. 

Auch in kann Ralf nur Recht geben, Schlauchboote die hierfür nicht geeignet sind, bei denen sollte man das besser lassen
Vielleicht schreibst Du uns einfach mal, was für ein Schlauchboot es denn ist.


----------



## Angel Ali (28. November 2003)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

In der Tat ist es ein Boot der Marke Fishhunter. Ich finde das das Boot nicht der Badeklasse entspricht, denn das Material ist sehr dick, hart und wirkt sehr zuverlässig. Was man von den Badebooten aus dem Baumarkt nicht sagen kann. 

Um nochmal zum Thema zu kommen. Ich dachte da an eine Kunststoffplatte von ca 10mm Durchmesser. Diese würde ich da im leeren Zustand zurechtsägen, ins leere Boot legen und dann aufblasen. Jetzt dürfte diese Platte nicht mehr verrutschen. Nur man sagte mir, dass diese Kunststoff-Platten brechen würden. Diese Siebdruckplatten haben eigentlich gute Eigenschaften, bis auf den Preis von ca 50,-€ pro m².

Gruß

Angel Ali


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Angel Ali,
ich wollte deinen Fishhunter nicht schlecht machen. Es ist sicher 'ne Menge Boot für vergleichsweise wenig Geld. 
Ich kenn' mich mit den vielen Materialien nicht so gut aus und will hier nichts falsches sagen, Fakt ist aber, daß man diese Boote nicht vernünftig reparieren kann, wenn da mal ein Loch drin ist. Bei Zodiaks & Co. ist das kein Thema aber bei Booten wie dem Fishhunter kann man nicht vulkanisieren oder anlösende Kleber verwenden. Ich würde es so benutzen, wie es ist und wenn du mehr willst, sieh dich doch mal nach gebrauchten Schlauchbooten um. 

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## kammschupper (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
wir haben ein Metzler Schlauchboot, da haben wir eine Siebdruckplatte in 12 mm genommen und für den Rand einen alten Wasserschlauch in der Mitte aufgeschnitten und drumgelegt.
klappt einwandfrei.


----------



## Angel Ali (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

danke noch mal für eure Tipps. Noch ne Frage an kammschupper: Welche Größe hat denn euer Boot und wie schwer ist diese Platte ?

bis dann

Angel Ali


----------



## kammschupper (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Angel Ali,
das Metzler ist 5,20m lang und 1,6m breit die Siebdruckplatte wiegt ungefähr 20 - 25 KG.


----------



## rob (2. Dezember 2003)

hallo Angel Ali!!!
es gibt für das fishhunter sogar einen eigenen boden.nur leider ist dieser in deutschland nicht bestellbar und bei sailor
direkt darfst du nicht kaufen....vielleicht findestm du ja einen händler...dieser boden ist aus hartplastikelementen.
ich hattem auch das fishhunter,aber den namen verdient es sicher nicht.....leider ist es meiner meinung nach nichtm mehr als ein badeboot.ich hab das ganz schnell wieder verkauft und mir auf ebay ein richtiges grosses schlauchboot mit holzoden gebraucht gekauft......das zahlt sich wirklich aus und du bekommst diese boote genauso ins auto....wenn du dir das fh behältst ich hab noch einen heckspiegel...bei interesse einfach eine pm an mich.......lg rob


----------



## Angel Ali (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein Boot vom Angelboot zum Badeboot mutiert ist, brauche ich zum Baden natürlich auch keinen Boden.

Also überlege ich mir mein Badeboot zu verkaufen und ein 5-6m langes ANGELBOOT zu kaufen. Damit kann ich dann auf dem Binnengewässer, auf dem E-Motorn verboten sind, richtig schön angeln. Vorausgestezt ich finde noch einen Ligeplatz im Yachthafen, denn so richtig mobil bin ich mit meinem Angelboot dann nicht mehr.

Hauptsache ich habe einen Boden......

Gruß an alle ANGELBOOT-Besitzer


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi Ali,

haben wir dir jetzt auf die Füße getreten? Das wollte sicher keiner und dafür Entschuldigung!
Die Unterscheidung, bzw. die Einstufung als Badeboot liegt einfach am Material. Bei www.boots-börse.de findest du zur Zeit beispielsweise unter gebrauchten Schlauchbooten:
Zodiak 3,10 m für 400,- Euro
Achilles 2,35 m für 485,- Euro

Speziell das Achilles-Boot ist aus Hypalon, ein Material, das wirklich nahezu unverwüstlich ist. Ein Händler gab mir mal den Tip, hartnäckigen Dreck am Hypalon-Schlauchboot mit Aceton zu entfernen! Das würde ich beim Fishhunter lieber lassen!
Diese Boote sind natürlich genauso transportabel, gleichzeitig stabil und sicher sehr viel haltbarer.
Andererseits: Selbst auf der Ostsee fahren Angler mit dem Fishhunter (Hallo Hamsterson!).

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Angel Ali (5. Dezember 2003)

Moin Ralf,

alles kein Problem, und ich steh zu meinem Angel-Bade-Boot.

Wenn dieses mal hin ist, werde ich mir was Gescheites kaufen.

War sehr lustig mit euch.....

Gruß
Angel ALI


----------

